# Blackwater 3-9-12



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Went to Blackwater today only fished for about 2 hours and lost my phone overboard.Ended up with 2 flounder and one 18 inch speck,caught a lot of specks in the 12 to 14 inch range.If anyone has my number please text me and include you name so that I can store it


----------



## tmv1976 (Nov 19, 2011)

Sucks about your phone. Nice fish


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your phone, but congrats on a fine catch. I almost took the family out today to Blackwater to do a little fun fishing.
Thanks for the report. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Purrty flounders. I hate to hear about your phone. If you didn't go, you'd have your phone but wouldn't have the fish.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll sacrifice a phone for a good fishing trip any day.


----------

